# Guitar Insurance???



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

If you haven't heard or read about it, Calum Graham who placed second at this years Canadian Guitar Festival got quite a surprise when he returned home to Calgary.
He discovered that Air Canada had pulled a United Breaks Guitars on him.
Read the Calgary Sun story here.

My home owner's policy doesn't cover my guitars. The insurance company will only cover them if I take out a separate rider policy which is far to expensive.
I would have to supply a current appraisal and then it's X dollars per thousand of the agreed upon value. If I was to insure each of my instruments and amps I'd be paying the equivalent of a new guitar every year.

In the states they have at lest two national companies that have very attractive rates. I know one guy who has six guitars insured and his premium is only about $250 US per year. 
Does anyone know of a similar specialty insurer here in Canada?
How do you, (or do you) insure your instruments?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I was paying around $600 per year for coverage on close to $50,000 worth of total gear. Yes it was a seperate rider.

Cooperators.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Stephen W. said:


> My home owner's policy doesn't cover my guitars. The insurance company will only cover them if I take out a separate rider policy which is far to expensive.
> I would have to supply a current appraisal and then it's X dollars per thousand of the agreed upon value. If I was to insure each of my instruments and amps I'd be paying the equivalent of a new guitar every year.


This is news to me. My agent told me that my gear is covered under my homeowner's policy - I just had to supply pics and values. Logically, what would be the difference between a large screen TV being covered vs. a PRS Custom?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> This is news to me. My agent told me that my gear is covered under my homeowner's policy - I just had to supply pics and values. Logically, what would be the difference between a large screen TV being covered vs. a PRS Custom?


Well in the original post he mentioned travelling with a guitar that got destroyed. Your home owners certainly isn't going to cover that. You need at least a semi professional musician rider on your gear if you want it covered outside your house. Depending on the value, if small enough the insurance company has no problem with a few guitars covered when at home under your home insurance policy. Larger valued collections should have a seperate rider no matter what, which will make dealing with the insurance company much easier if you ever need to file a claim.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> This is news to me. My agent told me that my gear is covered under my homeowner's policy - I just had to supply pics and values. Logically, what would be the difference between a large screen TV being covered vs. a PRS Custom?


Yeah I'm not sure what all the fuss is either. I had a $3,000 guitar amp stolen out of my van in a parking lot this year. Insurance company replaced it no muss no fuss.
Of course on a plane I can see a problem. Is my homeowners policy going to cover my golf clubs or anything else I bring on a plane? Probably not.
Isn't there separate insurance available for flights? And wouldn't you be stupid not to pay for it rather than trusting an airline with your stuff.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Yeah I'm not sure what all the fuss is either. I had a $3,000 guitar amp stolen out of my van in a parking lot this year. Insurance company replaced it no muss no fuss.
> Of course on a plane I can see a problem. Is my homeowners policy going to cover my golf clubs or anything else I bring on a plane? Probably not.
> Isn't there separate insurance available for flights? And wouldn't you be stupid not to pay for it rather than trusting an airline with your stuff.


Yah your right home owners will cover your property in your vehicle(s) and at home. On a flight or at a gig is a different issue.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I had a digital camera back when they cost $2000 - took it to the zoo , and my daughter's apple juice box spilled all over it in the duffel bag....I told the insurance company the truth - replaced no questions asked

I guess it all varies company to company - policy to policy


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

My guitars are covered under my home owner's policy. I was very specific when I became a home owner earlier this year and they told me that they would be covered. Mind you, my gear has a current value of $7,000. If and when I get a lot more, I will need a separate rider too.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm beginning to feel very lucky that my brand new Larrivee Forum III guitar made it back from Vancouver in one piece. I begged them to let me carry it on, but I was told that it was too big. It was however put in with the fragile cargo, which is probably the difference between my outcome and this young guy's git.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*When he left for*

Because he was going to what surrmounts to as a gig away from home of course his home owners insurance would not cover it.
Any time you play a instrument outside of your home then you always need to have a seperate rider insurance coverage, especially if you play professionally in a paid gig and yes it can be a bit expensive but you are not only covering your instrument from theft or breakage but also in case someone gets hurt during your playing from your guitar,( ie: string breaks and whips someone in the face ) or along those lines, even if you are going toa friends house to do some recording you need to look at something beyond your home insurance.
Stephen I would look around for another insurance carrier, mine covers ( full replacement value, not what I paid for them but replacement if it costs more thats on them ) all of my 12 guitars that I have left, as long as I do not use them for work or transport them for any type of gig.Ship


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have an itemized rider, but I've never had to exercise it. However, it's the same company and broker as my car insurance and they've been good when needed. Since I earn my living in music it would be irresponsible to be uninsured.

It's not so much the possession insurance that costs so much but the liability.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i was under the impression that the insurance purchased from the airline is worthless. didn't that united breaks guitars guy say that he had the insurance and they offered him something like $75 or some rediculous amount like that? i could swear i heard someone else say something similar.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

I think it all depends on your insurance company - you may wish to shop around and find out what the different policies are. I have two properties - on one, my home owner's insurance covers anything and everything I own, regardless of where the incident occured. I had some stuff stolen in Cuba once, and they told me to go ahead and file a claim. 

(Be careful though - it has to be worthwhile, because I was also informed by a helpful agent that if you file more than one claim in five years, you are likely to be dropped. In other words, if my Sigma got smashed, I wouldn't likely bother because it is all sentimental value. If my '62 Gibson 12-string gets wrecked - that's another story.)

Now, because my second property is not my principle residence, the company that insures that one specifically told me upfront that they wouldn't insure musical instruments that were kept there. Not a big deal on that - it's a cottage, so even if I did keep something there all the time, it would be a cheap beater that I played around the campfire or something of the sort. 

And if my good guitar was destroyed on the way there for some reason, I know I'm covered anyway because of the first company.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i was under the impression that the insurance purchased from the airline is worthless. didn't that united breaks guitars guy say that he had the insurance and they offered him something like $75 or some rediculous amount like that? i could swear i heard someone else say something similar.


Unfortunately most people don't know that for shipping ANYTHING (including furniture with movers) their liability is usually limited to $2 per lb or thereabouts. THAT's why a ton of people get hosed by movers when their stuff gets damaged. it's prettymuch industry standard. That's why when I was travelling to NS and bringing a guitar to my Dad I shipped it UPS extra insurance ect. They will at least insure a specific dollar value.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Heritage insurance (they advertise in Vintage Guitar) can offer a Canadian policy, rates are good and the only thing they won't cover is a computer or anything inside the computer like a protools or uad card.

Andy


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I have my house insurance with RBC. I specifically asked about my guitars and they told me that they would be covered under general household goods. I am unaware if they would be covered if I was traveling with them-I suspect not.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

If your traveling alot, it would be good too look into, to make sure. you are covered.
My equipment hardly ever leaves the house , so not having anything super rare, they should cover me as replacement cost.
I have a few guitars that are hard to find, so i assume they would just give me the value., they can always look at previous sales on ebay to get a good idea.

I know Not all insurance companies are equal and i believe if you have been with an insurance company for a long while and there is a situation that is IFFY.. and you have had no previous claims, they will come through for you, BUT if you have had a few claims in the pass, they may just pass.
I had this happen once.

Rick


----------



## ampjunkie (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. I just called these guys, and they had very competitive prices compared to using scheduled riders on your homeowners insurance. They also have no deductibles and don't necessarily need appraisals. They will cover Canada, but you must pay in full using a credit card. 



sysexguy said:


> Heritage insurance (they advertise in Vintage Guitar) can offer a Canadian policy, rates are good and the only thing they won't cover is a computer or anything inside the computer like a protools or uad card.
> 
> Andy


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's important to see what is covered.

When I started teaching years ago I asked if my guitars were covered when I took them with me to teach, as I taught out of a studio.

In my case they were, without extra coverage--their main question was whether I was working for someone else or for myself.

If it was my business I needed my own business insurance.

As I was employed by a music school, I was covered without extra coverage--but your policy may vary.


----------



## terry9317 (Sep 14, 2009)

*yea*

I used to have insurance on my guitar, but it really was a waste of money


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

sysexguy said:


> Heritage insurance (they advertise in Vintage Guitar) can offer a Canadian policy, rates are good and the only thing they won't cover is a computer or anything inside the computer like a protools or uad card.
> Andy



...i'm covered by heritage, as well.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Unfortunately most people don't know that for shipping ANYTHING (including furniture with movers) their liability is usually limited to $2 per lb or thereabouts. THAT's why a ton of people get hosed by movers when their stuff gets damaged. it's prettymuch industry standard. That's why when I was travelling to NS and bringing a guitar to my Dad I shipped it UPS extra insurance ect. They will at least insure a specific dollar value.


...i met an irish folk singer in copenhagen who found out the hard way about flight insurance. his vintage martin arrived as kindling. he got about $20.

-dh


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

I talked to my insurance brocker and he offered me a collection policy that covers my guitars for 60 000$ if I recall well.

I recommand that if you have more the 5-6 axes you mention it to your company.


----------

